# Another Dig Into The Origins Of Covid



## JonDouglas (Apr 29, 2021)

Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video presented *HERE*, noting that this site disallowed embedding the video.  

You can assume the issues Attkinsson investigates are often quite controversial. All I can say is that it will take time for the fog over all this to lift.  Until then, it is best to be aware, learn as much as we can, ask questions and avoid carte-blanch answers.  

Who will be the first to call this post promoting a conspiracy as opposed to simply posting somebody's investigative report?


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 29, 2021)

After the discovery that bats carry SARS/coronavirus, grant money for scientific study went toward paying locals (i.e., in South America) to spread nets across the entrances of caves so scientists could collect blood and tissue samples from captured bats. That study, and similar ones on rats and other animals, have been going on for years.

I'm not debating Attkinsson's findings, it just reminded me of the tax dollars that went into those bat nets and bat collectors. Maybe that's another trail to follow.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> After the discovery that bats carry SARS/coronavirus, grant money for scientific study went toward paying locals (i.e., in South America) to spread nets across the entrances of caves so scientists could collect blood and tissue samples from captured bats. That study, and similar ones on rats and other animals, have been going on for years.
> 
> I'm not debating Attkinsson's findings, it just reminded me of the tax dollars that went into those bat nets and bat collectors. Maybe that's another trail to follow.


It would certainly seem like something that should be investigated.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 29, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> It would certainly seem like something that should be investigated.


National Geographic did at least one documentary about the bat-netting study, and it named the scientists and universities involved. It would be an interesting "hunt".


----------



## Don M. (Apr 29, 2021)

I doubt seriously that we will ever know the full truth of just how and where this virus originated.  If any governments or politicians are involved, they will be very unlikely to acknowledge the truth.  All the vast majority can do is follow the recommended guidelines, get vaccinated, and hope for the best.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 29, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video presented *HERE*, noting that this site disallowed embedding the video.
> 
> You can assume the issues Attkinsson investigates are often quite controversial. All I can say is that it will take time for the fog over all this to lift.  Until then, it is best to be aware, learn as much as we can, ask questions and avoid carte-blanch answers.
> *
> Who will be the first to call this post promoting a conspiracy as opposed to simply posting somebody's investigative report?*


Well I guess I will be, considering Sharyl Attkinsson's fairly obvious political slant,  anti-vaccine crusading, unfounded allegations against the Obama administration, accusing of spying, her never ending criticism of Clintion over the Benghazi incident, etc.  Very telling.
A journalist's reputation and notoriety are clearing established by their own words, which is the medium in which they earn their living. 
Attkinsson's *lack *of impartiality is well established, but I guess you sensed that.


----------



## chic (Apr 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video presented *HERE*, noting that this site disallowed embedding the video.
> 
> You can assume the issues Attkinsson investigates are often quite controversial. All I can say is that it will take time for the fog over all this to lift.  Until then, it is best to be aware, learn as much as we can, ask questions and avoid carte-blanch answers.
> 
> Who will be the first to call this post promoting a conspiracy as opposed to simply posting somebody's investigative report?


Crimes against humanity for certain. I knew that wasn't a species to species virus and I'm just a lay person.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 30, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Well I guess I will be, considering Sharyl Attkinsson's fairly obvious political slant,  anti-vaccine crusading, unfounded allegations against the Obama administration, accusing of spying, her never ending criticism of Clintion over the Benghazi incident, etc.  Very telling.
> A journalist's reputation and notoriety are clearing established by their own words, which is the medium in which they earn their living.
> Attkinsson's *lack *of impartiality is well established, but I guess you sensed that.


Given that the greatest majority of media reporters identify with one slant and then, lo and behold, along comes someone you label as having a different slant and you suddenly think that reporter has a lack of impartiality.  To me, the story, not the reporter, was the issue,


----------



## Nathan (Apr 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Given that the greatest majority of media reporters identify with one slant and then, lo and behold, along comes someone you label as having a different slant and you suddenly think that reporter has a lack of impartiality.  To me, the story, not the reporter, was the issue,


" To me, the story, not the reporter, was the issue"   I'll explain it if you want, but I'm sure you understand the connection between the reporter and the story.


----------



## chic (May 1, 2021)

While I'm not familiar with the journalist at all or her slant on covid, I have heard this connection between Fauci and the Wuhan lab discussed way back at the beginning of the pandemic. Anyone who backed that theory was pretty quickly silenced because it didn't fit in with the dialog the CDC was trying to promote.

Now that people are suspecting the truth on their own, it at least has become more acceptable to discuss it. I'm just grateful for that.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> " To me, the story, not the reporter, was the issue"   I'll explain it if you want, but I'm sure you understand the connection between the reporter and the story.


I understand quite well how people try to impugn the source, rather than the story, when it doesn't fit their politics (e.g., "her never ending criticism of Clintion over the Benghazi incident, etc.  Very telling.").  You brought politics into this.  Suggest you try not let your political emotions rule over your responses.  The story, not the reporter and not  your politics or feelings, was/is the issue.  In my opinion,m the story needs to be flushed out to the fullest, letting the chips fall where they may.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

I may have posted it here, but there is a video of a British "60 Minutes" type show from 2015 showing Chinese labs working on a Sars virus just like in this video. Supposedly they were attempting to come up with a vaccine or cure, but who knows when it comes to China? If i can find it again, I'll post it.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

Engineered bat virus stirs debate over risky research : Nature News & Comment 

Plenty of articles about it out there now. When I first saw it there were very few. Many sites debunk it by saying it's not "literally" the exact coronavirus as Covid.  And I'm sure that's true, but it shows the Chinese were working on viruses that could infect humans. And I'm happy to give them the benefit of the doubt that they weren't looking to weaponize it but looking for cures and it just leaked out.  There are reports from US inspectors in the past that security ay the Wuhan lab was not up to standards.
   So they were working on bat viruses that could infect humans as early as 2015. Even though those were not the same as covid AT THE TIME. Isn't entirely possible that in the next 4 years they came up with the virus that is covid? It certainly isn't a stretch to think so. And knowing they had confirmed issues with safety security isn't it very possible that it leaked out of that lab?


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

And why the big cover up if it was entirely natural? What would they have to hide?


----------



## Nathan (May 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I understand quite well how people try to impugn the source, rather than the story, when it doesn't fit their politics (e.g., "her never ending criticism of Clintion over the Benghazi incident, etc.  Very telling."). * You brought politics into this.*  Suggest you try not let your political emotions rule over your responses.  The story, not the reporter and not  your politics or feelings, was/is the issue.  In my opinion,m the story needs to be flushed out to the fullest, letting the chips fall where they may.


Correction:  YOU brought politics into this thread, I suggest you read post #1.   You seem emotional and defensive with your posts, which typically have a political spin tucked into them.    That's O.K., but suggesting that somehow it's my doing won't get you anywhere.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Correction:  YOU brought politics into this thread, I suggest you read post #1.   You seem emotional and defensive with your posts, which typically have a political spin tucked into them.    That's O.K., but suggesting that somehow it's my doing won't get you anywhere.


Neither I nor anyone in my office could find any mention of politics or political figures in the OP.  Perhaps you could help educate us and point them out.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Some validation or perhaps rationalization of what Attkinsson was chasing nay be found in the MIT Technology Review. 

_But some fear that all the research into bat viruses may have backfired in a shocking way. These people point to a striking coincidence: the Wuhan Institute of Virology, the world epicenter of research on dangerous SARS-like bat coronaviruses, to which SARS-CoV-2 is related, is in the same city where the pandemic first broke loose. They suspect that covid-19 is the result of an accidental leak from the lab._​​_“It’s possible they caused a pandemic they were intending to prevent,” says Matthew Pottinger, a former deputy national security advisor at the White House. Pottinger, who was a journalist working in China during the original SARS outbreak, believes it is “very much possible that it did emerge from the laboratory” and that the Chinese government is loath to admit it. Pottinger says that is why Beijing’s joint research with the WHO “is completely insufficient as far as a credible investigation.”_​


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video presented *HERE*, noting that this site disallowed embedding the video.
> 
> You can assume the issues Attkinsson investigates are often quite controversial. All I can say is that it will take time for the fog over all this to lift.  Until then, it is best to be aware, learn as much as we can, ask questions and avoid carte-blanch answers.
> 
> Who will be the first to call this post promoting a conspiracy as opposed to simply posting somebody's investigative report?


From Wikipedia:

*Sharyl Attkisson* (born January 26, 1961)[3] is an American journalist and television correspondent.[4][5] She hosts the Sinclair Broadcast Group TV show _Full Measure with Sharyl Attkisson_.[6]

Attkisson is a five-time Emmy Award winner, and a Radio Television Digital News Association (RTNDA) Edward R. Murrow Award recipient. She was formerly an investigative correspondent in the Washington bureau for CBS News and a substitute anchor for the _CBS Evening News_ and then went to the Daily Signal, a conservative political news website that offers political commentary from a conservative perspective, and which is funded by the Heritage Foundation.[7][8]

Attkisson resigned from CBS News on March 10, 2014, after 21 years with the network. She later wrote the book _Stonewalled_, in which she alleged that CBS News failed to give sufficient coverage of Barack Obama controversies, such as the 2012 Benghazi attack_._[9] Attkisson has received criticism for publishing stories suggesting a possible link between vaccines and autism,[10][11][12] a claim that has been rejected by the scientific community.[13]


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> *Sharyl Attkisson* (born January 26, 1961)[3] is an American journalist and television correspondent.[4][5] She hosts the Sinclair Broadcast Group TV show _Full Measure with Sharyl Attkisson_.[6]
> 
> ...


Why are some people so set on making this a story about Attkinsson?  This isn't about her.  It's about a story that a number of people and organizations are chasing.  Check out the MIT article I referenced in my previous post.


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

I wonder how much we know about research going on in labs all over the world, involving viruses and all kinds of other "nasty" life forms?  Is China the only country with labs studying viruses?  

If the coronavirus accidentally escaped from a lab in China (or cave research, or whatever), I would agree that China is at fault for trying to cover it up. But that doesn't indicate any evil intent or deliberate plot. Why would any country set out to create an epidemic of a horrible disease that spreads quickly and infects the whole world, including their own country?  Attempts to demonize China, and prove that it is somehow their fault, are clearly  political, especially when coming from a source like Attkisson.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Attempts to demonize China, and prove that it is somehow their fault, are clearly  political, especially when coming from a source like Attkisson.


Totally disagree. What's political about holding a country responsible for having lax enough safety measures in place that allowed a deadly virus to escape that has killed millions and then they covered it up and let it spread worldwide while using drastic mitigation procedures in their own country to control it? How is that political?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Oh, evil intent is alive and well, if not in the minds of the naive.  We all know that the major powers are working both on bio-weapons and countermeasures, just as they worked on nuclear weapons and countermeasures (been there, done that).  As for the sources of and motives for Covid-19,  smart people formulate and test hypotheses and, sometimes, let Occam's Razor creep into the room.  As for your stating, "a source like Attkisson" you're still trying to suggestively deflect from the story to the reporter.  I suppose deflection will work on some folks around here, I am just not one of them,


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> *Sharyl Attkisson* (born January 26, 1961)[3] is an American journalist and television correspondent.[4][5] She hosts the Sinclair Broadcast Group TV show _Full Measure with Sharyl Attkisson_.[6]
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very accomplished career to me.


----------



## Buckeye (May 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Oh, evil intent is alive and well, if not in the minds of the naive.  We all know that the major powers are working both on bio-weapons and countermeasures, just as they worked on nuclear weapons and countermeasures (been there, done that).  As for the sources of and motives for Covid-19,  smart people formulate and test hypotheses and, sometimes, let Occam's Razor creep into the room.  As for your stating, "a source like Attkisson" you're still trying to suggestively deflect from the story to the reporter.  I suppose deflection will work on some folks around here, I am just not one of them,


lol - Sorry, but you have zero credibility in this regard, and are guilty of what you accuse others of doing, including trying to deflect.  "Publish or Perish" ring a bell?  

But have a nice day.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - Sorry, but you have zero credibility in this regard, and are guilty of what you accuse others of doing, including trying to deflect.  "Publish or Perish" ring a bell?
> 
> But have a nice day.


Sorry but having credibility with you or other stalkers is not high on my agenda.  Best regards,


----------



## Nathan (May 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Neither I nor anyone in my office could find any mention of politics or political figures in the OP.  Perhaps you could help educate us and point them out.


Well O.K., I'll highlight(in *bold)* your own words that show you were conscious of the political overtones.


JonDouglas said:


> Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video presented *HERE*, noting that this site disallowed embedding the video.
> 
> *You can assume the issues Attkinsson investigates are often quite controversial.* All I can say is that it will take time for the fog over all this to lift.  Until then, it is best to be aware, learn as much as we can, ask questions and avoid carte-blanch answers.
> 
> *Who will be the first to call this post promoting a conspiracy as opposed to simply posting somebody's investigative report?*



Pretty obvious, even to the untrained eye. 

About Sharyl Attkinsson:



> Sharyl Attkisson took a stand on hydroxychloroquine: The anti-malarial drug, which President Trump had touted as a treatment for covid-19, had been unfairly maligned by “the left-leaning press,” she suggested. The scientific community’s uncertainty about it? Just a politicized debate, she argued.
> 
> As for reports of safety concerns raised by the Food and Drug Administration and other experts, Attkisson interviewed a Detroit cardiologist who dismissed them as “fake news” and “fake science.”
> When she interviewed Trump himself a week later, he told her that he’d seen “tremendous reports” and “incredible studies” about its effectiveness. Attkisson didn’t ask for details nor raise any questions about the fatal heart arrhythmias that have been associated with its use.  Link



Attkinsson sure seems to be a willing outlet for sensational, unfounded "reporting".   Reminds me of Geraldo Rivera's style.

    About the video:
Attkinsson's video attempts to link Dr. Fauci,Shi Zhengli, Ralph Baric,the NIH, Peter Daszak as being culpable for Covid 19.  
The video quotes "un-named" sources many times, making many unfounded allegations, talking about "many" scientists that are afraid to speak out, etc.   Pretty slick tactic for smearing individuals, creating false impressions, all  the while carefully avoiding any direct comment that may cause legal repercussions.    
Nicely done!


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Well O.K., I'll highlight(in *bold)* your own words that show you were conscious of the political overtones.
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious, even to the untrained eye.
> ...


Are you stalking?  What part of "I don't care about Attkinsson" are you having trouble with?  Go read the MIT article, which is in the same plane and see if you can drudge up some political deflection there.  It might be amusing, if not useful.  We already know you want to impugn Attkinson's reputation.  Give it a rest.   She isn't the only one out there chasing this.


----------



## Nathan (May 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Are you stalking?


This is your way of "gaining" some kind of win?
Excuse me while I put you on IGNORE.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 1, 2021)

Returning to the issue of the story, there is the NPR article entitled *Theory That Covid Came From A Chinese Lab Takes On New Life**.  *
As you read this, you might wonder what the current administration could possibly have in common with Attkinsson.  A clue to the answer might be be:

_For its part, the Biden administration joined 13 other governments to criticize the WHO report and call for more openness from China on Tuesday_​


----------



## chic (May 1, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Oh, evil intent is alive and well, if not in the minds of the naive.  We all know that the major powers are working both on bio-weapons and countermeasures, just as they worked on nuclear weapons and countermeasures (been there, done that).  As for the sources of and motives for Covid-19,  smart people formulate and test hypotheses and, sometimes, let Occam's Razor creep into the room.  As for your stating, "a source like Attkisson" you're still trying to suggestively deflect from the story to the reporter.  I suppose deflection will work on some folks around here, I am just not one of them,


My thoughts and conclusions exactly!


----------



## Buckeye (May 1, 2021)

Well, this is worth repeating..

USC Study about education and vaccination


----------



## JonDouglas (May 2, 2021)

The former head of MI6, Sir Richard Dearlove, seems to have had something to say on the subject at this *SOURCE*. Also, he is or was chair of the Board for the University of London. It seems he may have the same thoughts on the subject as Attkinsson, who some were so quick to disparage. 

Edit Note:  You can be reasonably certain that Sir Richard knows a lot more on the subject than he's telling.  There's also a chance he's misdirecting.


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video..... 

It seems he may have the same thoughts on the subject as Attkinsson, who some were so quick to disparage. 

Are you stalking? What part of "I don't care about Attkinsson" are you having trouble with? 

Since you started off this discussion by praising Attkinsson, and then respond to any criticism of her with anger, it sounds to me as if you are trying to have it both ways.

On the other hand, I pretty much agree with the MIT study you quoted in note #17.  I think bats are responsible for a lot of disease in the world, and there is probably plenty of research going on that the general public is unaware of.  My son and his ex-wife (his wife at the time) went on a trip which included a cave visit. It may have been Carlsbad Caverns. A few days later, she came down with a case of histoplasmosis, which is spread by bat guano. She got a bad eye infection from it, which permanently damaged her eyesight, though she partially recovered  most of her eyesight; at least, she can drive again.  But it's interesting that both of these awful diseases do seem to be spread by bats.

It's entirely possible that the Chinese scientists may have inadvertently exposed the public to Covid, without realizing what they were doing, then, to save face, tried to cover it up.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Investigative reporter of some note and independence, Sharyl Attkinsson has dug into the origins of covid-19 and put together a video..
> 
> It's entirely possible that the Chinese scientists may have inadvertently exposed the public to Covid, without realizing what they were doing, then, to save face, tried to cover it up.


Bingo!


----------



## WhatInThe (May 4, 2021)

One of the things that seems to be overlooked on origin are the dates. One date that contradicts some versions on the origin is that traces of the virus were found in Spain in spring of 2019 almost a full year prior to spread in the US. The date's important because alot hang their hats on international military exercises in China in fall of 2019.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...wage-sample-spanish-study-shows-idUSKBN23X2HQ

So does that mean Chinese migrants brought into Europe from somewhere in China or did travelers from another place?


----------

